# Vertical Lighting and one Horizontal Above ...



## digging (Jan 17, 2016)

I am setting up a 8 site UnderCurent RDWC grow with 60 inch centres and 11 of 1000 watt vertical bare bulbs.

How much benefit would there be to have an additional 1000 watt hung horizontally over each of the 8 plant sites.

Cooling is not an issue for the 8 additional 1000 watts hung over head.

Thanks for your help and insight


----------



## verticalgrow (Jan 17, 2016)

digging said:


> I am setting up a 8 site UnderCurent RDWC grow with 60 inch centres and 11 of 1000 watt vertical bare bulbs.
> 
> How much benefit would there be to have an additional 1000 watt hung horizontally over each of the 8 plant sites.
> 
> ...


Thats a great question & ttystik will have the best answer 

An extra 1000w or 2 on a light rail would kick alot of ass


----------



## digging (Jan 17, 2016)

Or perhaps double stacking vertically of 1000 watt bare bulbs on top of one another rather than a 1000 watt overhead.


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

digging said:


> I am setting up a 8 site UnderCurent RDWC grow with 60 inch centres and 11 of 1000 watt vertical bare bulbs.
> 
> How much benefit would there be to have an additional 1000 watt hung horizontally over each of the 8 plant sites.
> 
> ...



I cant see it not being beneficial!!


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jan 20, 2016)

I do it and still rotate the plants. This way you develop the top like normal and also everything underneath. Lots of light and it's well used. Mine are doing fantastic


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jan 20, 2016)

I have another hood on the right side. 3x600 watts


----------



## digging (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Have you done any comparisons, one with the overhead light and one without ?


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jan 20, 2016)

My 3-4 best and oldest get overhead and vertical and the vertical that grow the best replace those under the hoods as they go to harvest. I have a 300 watt led the lights the back of one so it's covered on all sides. I switch it up as the plants grow.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh and no I haven't compared I'm just trying it out this time. I have the light to plant ratio so why not. I had 3 125 watt cfl's in there too but they look so dim and the damn cords get in the way


----------



## digging (Apr 18, 2016)

I would like to open a further discussion about this please 

If one was using 1000 watt vertical bare bulb, what amount of wattage horizontally could be used before overkill / saturation would happen ?

Could one use the Gavita 1000 De horizontally in addition to the 1000 watt bare bulb vertically ?

Has anyone experimented with both vertical and horizontal lighting together ?

Please do share, thanks


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 19, 2016)

Your lighting should match the canopy your growing. There does become a point where more light has a diminishing return. So realistically you only need 50 watts per sq foot. So measure out your canopy. You have 11 1k lights for 8 plants. And talking about 8 more. so 19,000 watts. So that should light up a canopy that is 380 sq feet. So roughly a 21'x21' canopy. The 11 you have now should do 220 sq ft or a 15x15' canopy. 

I dont know what your set up looks like or anything. But there are some parameters to decide if you need more light, if you need to move your lights, or you need to use the light you have more efficiently.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Apr 22, 2016)

Dutch passion white widow. She's getting overhead 600mh and 1000hps bare bulb vert. Started off as a plant that was always nursing hind tit, behind the rest. The last 3 weeks have been wild how she has transformed. Nothing was changed in feedings but wow have those buds thickened up and turned on, bottom to top. I have a jack Herer next to her that seems to be a month behind, but it's the same age. I know that strain can run long from what I've read, never grew it before. Anyone else have experience with jack?


----------



## digging (Apr 22, 2016)

After much reading and lots of thought going into my dilemma, I have decided on running 1000 watt bare bulbs vertically and 600 watt Gavita DE hung horizontally overhead. 

In doing this, I am going to keep the vertical bare bulbs a little lower as to allow the power of horizontal lights to penetrate down into the tree. 

Thanks for everyone's comments and insights


----------



## Craig1969SS (Apr 22, 2016)

The base of your vertical light should be at or below the top of your plants.


----------



## digging (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks Craig


----------



## BreenGuds (Apr 23, 2016)

Is that bud foxtailing? I had a plant do that before, I believe it is a symptom of heat stress.
Nice looking buds. I've been thinking about removing the hood on my light to try a vert grow.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Apr 23, 2016)

Every bud on the plant is like that. Never had one smells like the smokey finish of how scotch tastes.


----------



## BreenGuds (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice description. Yea it could be the strain also, which I'm assuming it is if it's the entire plant. The foxtailing I saw was in certain areas.


----------



## BreenGuds (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm liking the idea of vertical growing. Taking the hood off my lamp and using all the light it has to offer. After my current grow I'm going to give it a shot I think.


----------



## NorthernKind (May 20, 2016)

I made an acct just to post here. Lol. Yes it will work great. I use. 1k bare bulb vert, and a second one in a hood horizontal with glass removed. I also use hydro flood and drain buckets mixed with some deep water tech. My brain bucket it ontop of a 4" piece thick of styrofoam so more water stays in each individual pot. 7' tall trees indoors is a good thing. Btw I have 9 plants around the very bulb. 8 will probably be a better number imo. Been rocking this setup for sometime now, and it's giving me great results compared to the single very bulb.


----------



## digging (May 20, 2016)

Welcome Northern Kind Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I am so looking forward in getting everything set up


----------



## NorthernKind (May 22, 2016)

Thanks. The setup helps eliminate the shadows that the vert bulb placement creates. The standard watt/sq ft rule change when running vert as well, but we should already know that. Wish you the best.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 12, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> Dutch passion white widow. She's getting overhead 600mh and 1000hps bare bulb vert. Started off as a plant that was always nursing hind tit, behind the rest. The last 3 weeks have been wild how she has transformed. Nothing was changed in feedings but wow have those buds thickened up and turned on, bottom to top. I have a jack Herer next to her that seems to be a month behind, but it's the same age. I know that strain can run long from what I've read, never grew it before. Anyone else have experience with jack?


Long strain about 2 weeks past most others


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

@digging 

So how is this going?


----------



## digging (Nov 29, 2016)

Its all in the planning stage still. This will be put together next year when we move.

I have decided on some elements though.

My grow will no longer be done in an undercurrent RDWC. I have purchased slucket buckets, very similar to undercurents buckets but will be doing a drip system similar to PKhydro's Don't want to get slimed, again.

I am a big believer with the concept of nutrition through lighting. So plants will be vegged under Chameleon 500 watt plasma lights.

I will be flowering with vertical hybrid lighting. At the moment the thoughts are either having one 315w CMH over each plant or Gavita 650 DE's lighting the entire room. For vertical lighting 1000 HPS watt bare bulb. But having said that lighting technology is advancing very fast. So by the time this build happens if a larger wattage CMH light is released, that will be looked at or possibly double stacking two 315 watt CMH bare bulbs.

I have narrowed down the strain. I have arranged to get a GG#4 clone, and in addition I have Tony Greens Gorilla Bubble BX3 seeds and on 4-20-17 Tony will release his BX4's. I am very excited to see how Tony's Gorilla Bubble will perform with vertical trees as through his back crossings the stems have been strengthened over the original GG#4, but still mathematically keeping 90% of GG#4 genes  @tonygreen 

Cooling will be water cooled. I have 4 of 5 ton air handlers left over from a previous grow. I was going to use a chill king banks chiller, but have found a firm that makes chillers that combines both a compressor for chilling and air cooling components to take advantage of the outside cold air and internally have it configured when outside air is below 50 degrees the unit uses the outside air as it's cooling method and when outside temperatures rise over 50 degrees the air cooling part of the chiller supplements the compressor for chilling.

I love the planning and research stage. I read every night of my favourite topics related to my upcoming build. This coming build will resemble very closely my previous build. See pictures of the top floor of my last grow.


----------

